# Supreme DH V2 Ersatzteile



## b3lz3 (3. Januar 2015)

Mahlzeit!

Mir ist heute ein Missgeschick mit meinem schönen V2 passiert, der Hinterbau knackte und da wollte ich die Achsen-Schrauben nachziehen, diese hatten sich in der Vergangenheit gerne mal gelöst.
Beim minimalen Drehmoment brach die Schraube direkt weg, der rest der Schraube steckt noch schön in der Achse, nun brauch ich eine neue Achse aber finde keine passende bei Commencal, laut der Technischen Zeichnung hat die folgende Maße Ø10 x 63 mm, ich habe nochmal nachgemessen, die Achse hat aber 64mm.

Nun meine Frage, kennt jemand noch einen Zulieferer für solche Ersatzteile, hat jemand noch eine Zuhause rum liegen oder ganz zufällig eine Drehbank zuhause stehen und mag mir eine Passende anfertigen? 

Gruß an alle
b3lz3!

Edit: Das Gewindestück aus der Achse ist nun draußen nach einer Stunde fummeln, jetzt mangelt es mir nur noch an der Schraube...!


----------

